# Genie vs Hopper



## robertsworld

Hello!
Witch Is a better whole house set up. I can get a genie for free and get several discounts for 3 year as a promotion to come back to directv. I cancelled service in may. There is also no money due now.
This also includes Sunday ticket free.

I checked with dish I can also get a similar deal. But the discounts would be for about a year and there would be $74.00 due now.
This would be a 3 room system. Any recommendations would be appreciated.


----------



## P Smith

check the thread http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/200002-dish-vs-directv/?view=findpost&p=3141855&hl=%2Bgenie+%2Bhopper


----------



## kaminar

I think you already know the answer..but perhaps you are assuming the Genie = Hopper. Even if they were "equal", the NFLST Max is in the mix. However, the Genie > Hopper.

Good luck!

-=K=-


----------



## robertsworld

Thank for the replies. I will probably go with directv as they have the best price. I have uverse only because of internet.
not being caped yet as I do a lot of streaming. I will cut the uverse tv package down to a minimum and still save with directv. I wish there
were more alternatives for internet besides Comcast.


----------



## dpeters11

Genie offers more flexibility, clients are not required and offers more options to record shows outside of network primetime. However, Dish allows more than one Hopper, though I think they are charging a larger monthly fee for the second one.


----------



## Curtis0620

Genie 5 tuners vs Hopper 3 tuners.


----------



## joshjr

robertsworld said:


> Hello!
> Witch Is a better whole house set up. I can get a genie for free and get several discounts for 3 year as a promotion to come back to directv. I cancelled service in may. There is also no money due now.
> This also includes Sunday ticket free.
> 
> I checked with dish I can also get a similar deal. But the discounts would be for about a year and there would be $74.00 due now.
> This would be a 3 room system. Any recommendations would be appreciated.


That dont sound that similiar at all. One has 3 years of discounts, no money out of pocket and Sunday Ticket and the other 1 year of discounts, money out of pocket and no Sunday Ticket. Sounds like a no brainer to me.


----------

